# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > CakePHP >  چطوری باید از cakephp استفاده کنم؟

## sh5182

چطوری باید از cakephp استفاده کنم؟
میشه بدون شی گرایی ازش استفاده کرد؟
اگه بخوام یک سایت معمولی بنویسم با کیک باید چیکار کنم؟
مرسی

----------


## Dead Space

کیک یک فریم ورک بر پایه معماری MVC هستش.
سایت معمولی منظورتون چه سایتی هستش ؟
بدون شی گرایی هم نمیشه چون کیک کلا شی گرا هستش
برای شروع هم از خود داکیومنت های سایت cake می تونی استفاده کنی.

----------


## Mahdi-563

برای یک سایت ساده استفاده از ci بهترین گیزنه است

کیک یکم کار باش سخته ولی اگه باش دست راه افتاد خیلی راحت می تونی باش کار کنی

موفق باشی

----------


## refugee

کاش یه اموزش داشت این کیک پی اچ پی ... ( حداقل باهاش یه سایت میساختن میذاشتن ما هم یاد بگیریم ) :ناراحت:

----------


## davoodi

به نظر من شما با codeigniter کار کنید خیلی بهتره.
من میتونم کمکتون کنم.
اگر تمایل دارید از طریق پیام خصوصی جزئیات رو برای من ارسال کنید تا کار رو به نتیجه برسونیم.
موفق تر باشید.

----------


## cybercoder

Youtube پر از آموزش کیک هست!

----------


## Mahdi-563

> کاش یه اموزش داشت این کیک پی اچ پی ... ( حداقل باهاش یه سایت میساختن میذاشتن ما هم یاد بگیریم )


ای کاش یه کم سرچ می کردی.....
http://book.cakephp.org/2.0/en/tutor...blog/blog.html

----------


## vahidqara

کتاب مهندس محمد مرادی برای شروع خیلی خوبه که از ورژن 1.2 شدی 1.3 استفاده کرده بعد فیلم آموزشی و document  :لبخند:

----------

